# Competitive edge



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

OK ,here is my competitive edge.I have stolen an idea from a Saltwater Sportsman edition.Its a mess free chum system
Ok mine is made of 12inches of 4inch pvc pipe,2 4 inch pvc pipe caps,2ft, "depends on hight and location of mount for pipe length" of 1/2 inch pvc conduit,one pvc valve,and some pvc cement.
Ok glue one end of 4 inch pvc to one cap. drill a 5/8 hole in bottom of 4 inch pipe thre cap.Cement 1/2 inch pvc pipe into 5/8 hole.Now heat 1/2 inch pvc with propane torch evenly to prevent burning till hot enough to bend into a 90 degree.Attach pvc valve to bottom end of 1/2 inch pipe.Drill 1/8 inch hole in top of other 4inch pvc cap.Whne fishing crack valve till steady slow drip forms, and vuala.Slow drip menhaden oil dripping system.
Garaunteed to add a competitive edge weather your sinking baits or tossing lures ,everywhere you go your leaking menhaden oil into the water ..Fill it about once every 45 minutes to an hour.very little mess.And convieniant as hell.All parts sold at local hardware stores.K.I.S.S keep it simple stupid.


mounting you got to figure on your own all boats are differant

If you leak it they will come


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Chum Drip*

Since I fish from a boat 99% of the time I like your idea of a chum drip. I made a diagram based on your description and have a few questions.
- Is your dripper mounted horizontially on the boat?
- Since both 4" caps are cemented on the pipe how do you fill the system?
- Is the 1/8" hole in the end cap used as a vent?
- Are you useing concentrated menhadden milk as your liquid chum?
- Is the liquid chum in addition to conventional chum?

Thanks for any additional input you can give. Your wouldn't happen to have a photo you could email?

Catman.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

First off dont cement the top cap . it is placed on top of the rig. as to allow refilling.
yes i use only menhaden oil or milk.And it can be used in conjunction with the old fashoned chum bag.Or on its own.
The 1/8 hole in the top is for venting and to make it easy to take top off. the top will fit snuggly on the 4 inch pipe.


Mount it virtically


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Nick,*

This trick is as old as the hills. I tie the tube off on the bow on 20' of line, this lets it drift in the current and keeps it out of the way of your lines. As the boat and the tube rotates on the anchor line your stern will stay in the chum slick. 

Leave one end of the tube threaded or drill holes and use a pin to hold the cap. That way you can unscrew the cap and add real fish parts. Concentrate is ok but I think fresh chum produces more fish.

With that said, theres nothing that beats a BS grinder dumping fresh chum over the side. It's a little messy but will bring the fish in fast and keep them there....Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

There's no doubt that fresh ground bunker will out fish any method on the bay hands down. I sometimes use a chum bag and periodically meter a little juice in the water when I can't get fresh alwives (menhadden).

Eaglesfanguy...Are you just hanging the chum dripper over the side of the boat? If so why the 90* bend?

Hat...The trend now is not to chum but to chunk since it pollutes. If I mounted a grinder I'd probably get shot. I'm still chumming but I'm not going to make it obvious.

Thanks for the input guys.

Catman.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*They can have*

my grinder when they pry my cold dead finger off the power button Errr...I've heard that line someplace else.  You'll never convince me that freshground bunker pollutes, it's part of the system going back. Sounds like some BullTwinkle P.E.T.A. started if you ask me and shoot, let them shoot, I shoot back!...Tightlines


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

The 90* bend is optional. Mine is mounted inside the boat flows about 8 inches then turns down away from the boat the drip begins. .this was an experiment that worked well.Also nothing beats fresh ground morsels of fish but this is convieniant. and something differant. In the offseason i get bored and this is what i made as well as my bad assed live well on my lil boat... I agree hat80 how the hell is ground fish poluting?Never heard that 1 before


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*If you've got nothing to do...*

Here's everything you wanted or didn't want to know about chum polluting the bay. It's an on going saga over on the Tidal Fish boards. If you're bored now this will just about do you in.Chum Polluting The Bay. I guess everyone has a drum to beat.

Catman.


----------

